# Hitachi Wj200 Error Message



## Fltenwheeler (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi

I am using a Hitachi WJ200-015SF as a phase converter to run a Rockwell 14x30 lathe.

I have the out put of the VFD set to 60Hz and am using the speed control that is built into the lathe. When I slow the lathe down from the upper speeds I get an E07.3 error code. Over voltage protection on the DC bus voltage.  Is there any way to stop this from happening? 

Thanks 

Tim


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 30, 2016)

Yup, add a braking resistor, or increase the decel time.


----------



## Fltenwheeler (Aug 30, 2016)

Ok

Would a 50ohm 300 watt resistor work?

Thanks 

Tim


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 30, 2016)

A quick internet search indicates that a 50 ohm is the correct value.   300 watts should be OK.


----------

